# Rapid breathing?



## sherthisisit (Oct 15, 2011)

My 6 month old blue has recently started to breathe in short, rapid breaths - as if it was startled by something, but this is all of the time. Should I be worried? I havent noticed any major food rejection issues, but I have noticed a huge increase in just straight basking times - chief hardly explores the rest of his tank like he used to, and will now bury himself in a full hour at least before lights out time. He's in a 6x3x3 viv, humidity is always around 60-80%, hot side is 90 and cool side 70. I hope I'm worrying over nothing, but better to be safe than sorry!

Any advice you guys can give me is greatly appreciated,

Derek


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 15, 2011)

Is it possible to get a video of it? I know you said all the time but is it only when it sees that you are around? If you creep around out of its line of sight does it still do it?


----------



## new2tegus (Oct 15, 2011)

Temps sound a little off and humidity should be at least 80% from what I was told. Also how old are the bulbs distance from basking spot, basking spot temp. Other than that, if it all checks out, probably take it to a vet to see if it might have a respiratory infection. Just make sure it's all of the time,and like rhet said just not when it sees you. At 6 months I'd think he would have acclimated to you now,but who knows. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## james.w (Oct 15, 2011)

Is 90 your basking temp? Everything else sounds good. Is there any wheezing or mucous with the breathing? If not I would think it is just him being a little frightened.


----------



## sherthisisit (Oct 15, 2011)

james.w said:


> Is 90 your basking temp? Everything else sounds good. Is there any wheezing or mucous with the breathing? If not I would think it is just him being a little frightened.



Yeah 90 is basking, a little too low it seems. I'll also spray the viv a bit more and try get the humidity up. He's about 6 months old but I've only had him a month. the whole set up is only about a month old, and i'd say the basking and UV bulbs are 6-8" at most from the basking spot. 

It's strange, perhaps I'm wrong in saying all of the time, it seems to be only when he's basking, and I've spotted him do it once or twice with his back to me from afar but as I say when he's walking around it seems ok. I'll try get a video of it, and definitely consult my nearest herp vet. No wheezing or discharges of any sort either.


----------



## james.w (Oct 15, 2011)

Your humidity is fine if it is 60-80% throughout the cage. What are you using for heat and uvb


----------



## sherthisisit (Oct 15, 2011)

james.w said:


> Your humidity is fine if it is 60-80% throughout the cage. What are you using for heat and uvb



Using a 100w dayglo red bulb on the basking end and 40w on the cool end, and a 40w reptiglo UVB 5.0 tube along the middle of the viv.


----------



## new2tegus (Oct 15, 2011)

That makes more sense then, if you've only had him a month, could just be a little anxious, so long as what James said. There is no wheezing or mucous and what not.


----------



## sherthisisit (Oct 15, 2011)

new2tegus said:


> That makes more sense then, if you've only had him a month, could just be a little anxious, so long as what James said. There is no wheezing or mucous and what not.



Thats what I'm hoping for, I'd rather ask a silly question than ignore a potential problem! Thanks guys, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## james.w (Oct 15, 2011)

I would get rid of the red bulbs and just get simple basking bulbs. Also I would get a 10.0 uvb tube.


----------



## sherthisisit (Oct 15, 2011)

james.w said:


> I would get rid of the red bulbs and just get simple basking bulbs. Also I would get a 10.0 uvb tube.



I'll try get my hands on one, theyre not so easily got here in 48" size!


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 15, 2011)

For what its worth, I used to use the tube style bulbs and the MVBs. Guru managed to knock his down and after that I gave up on them. He spends a decent amount of time under/around the MVB, I'm not too worried about him getting any deficiencies. As far as I know the other two tegus only had MVBs and no tube style bulbs.


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 15, 2011)

If it only happens when he's awake and alert, I would personally attribute it to mating behavior. As my male has been doing it ALOT lately. But when he's sleeping or just being lazy, his breathing is normal.


----------



## sherthisisit (Oct 16, 2011)

My Tegus problem seems to be the opposite, in that he only breathes like that when he IS being lazy, and I wouldn't say he's sexually mature at 6 months is he?


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 16, 2011)

Sexually mature..... definitely not. 
But it could've been attributed to a hormonal issue. But since its when he's at rest, there has to be a different explanation.


----------



## sherthisisit (Oct 16, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> Sexually mature..... definitely not.
> But it could've been attributed to a hormonal issue. But since its when he's at rest, there has to be a different explanation.



guess i'll just have to monitor (very bad pun lol) his situation. Whilst the subject is up in the air, can anyone recommend a decent MVB for me? I dare say I'll have to resort to ordering them online as Ireland sucks for herp stuff. Also, how far to you mount them from your pets' basking area? Would one each end of a 6' viv suffice? Apologies for all the questions, and I really do appreciate all of your input, thanks 
D


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 16, 2011)

Exo terra makes solarglo's which is what I use these are the cheaper ones, megarays I hear are the best you can only get them online, and then there are powersuns can't remember who makes them, I use solarglos with a beardie and tegus and never had a problem I use the 160 watt

I use just one 160 watt in a 8'x4' enclosure its about 15" away, I even used the 160 watt in a 40 gallon breeder


----------



## sherthisisit (Oct 16, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> Exo terra makes solarglo's which is what I use these are the cheaper ones, megarays I hear are the best you can only get them online, and then there are powersuns can't remember who makes them, I use solarglos with a beardie and tegus and never had a problem I use the 160 watt
> 
> I use just one 160 watt in a 8'x4' enclosure its about 15" away, I even used the 160 watt in a 40 gallon breeder





Thanks pal, i'll order a couple of those so!


----------

